# Sweet Fragrances (cheesecake etc) for the UK



## Serenegoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello all  8) 

I've been searching the web for fragrance oils such as cakes, cheesecake and cocktails which are suitable to be used in cosmetics in the UK.

I've found a few suppliers that sell Pina Colada fragrance oil and I have even found a few sites that give the recipe for making your own fragrance oil for Mojitos etc. 

I'm stuck on cheesecake and sponge/vanilla cake (actually I'm stuck on all cakes apart from carrot cake and blueberry muffins) Does anyone know any suppliers that sell fragrance oils suitable for the EU/UK?

Is it possible to blend/mix up a fragrance like cheesecake and pecan pie  using fruity fragrance oils?

Thank you.


----------



## digit (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not familiar with EU/UK requirements. What makes an FO suitable for use there?

Digit


----------



## Serenegoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Digit,

sorry I should have explained more clearly   

For a FO to be suitable for the EU/UK market is must be tested for a further 26 allergens compared to the testing done to make them suitable for the US due to of course legislation. I hope that makes sense?

I'm not 100% if I can post a link to the legislation site so won't do 'just in case'.


----------



## digit (Jul 25, 2008)

Let me ponder on this one awhile.    I will check what I have in my notes and see what I can come up with.  You can post the link.  :wink: 

Digit


----------



## Serenegoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay Digit-here's the link for you  8) :

www.ctpa.org.uk/regulation

If anyone has any suggestions on how I could recreate the sweet fragrances of cakes and sweet treats please do let me know.


----------



## digit (Jul 27, 2008)

I have not forgotten you. Waiting to hear back from some other folks.    

Digit


----------



## Serenegoddess (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you Digit!


----------



## digit (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.bathbomb.biz/index.html (have some of the food fragrances)
http://www.sensoryperfection.co.uk/store/Default.asp (this site also has an ebay store)
http://www.luminescents.co.uk/catalog/ (did not see exactly what you wanted, but you never know what they get in)
http://www.meltandpoursupplies.ashopcom ... ctory.html (Soapmakers directory in UK and supplies)
http://www.gracefruit.com/scripts/default.asp (nice recipes, too)
http://www.justasoap.co.uk/catalog/index.php
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Scented-Candle-Shop (says they import from US, may want to ask specifically about the cosmetic grade)

Until I get word back from some other folks, I hope this helps.   

Digit


----------



## Serenegoddess (Aug 4, 2008)

Digit,

just thought I would let you know I have found a supplier in the UK who does some really cool fragrance oils like Strawberry Shortcake, Hazelnut coffee etc. They don't do a plain cheesecake but I'm sure I'll learn to live with that  :wink: 

Thank you for all you help-it's been a major help!


----------

